# My latest Great Granddaughter



## AZ Jim (Apr 17, 2015)

Meet Coral.....


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 17, 2015)

Awwww...how sweet.  Congrats, Jim!!!  Pretty name!


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 17, 2015)

Momma got Pregnant in Hawaii.  Hence, Coral.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 17, 2015)

How cute!


----------



## ndynt (Apr 17, 2015)

So beautiful...both the name and your Great-Grandaughter.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 17, 2015)

On their behalf, Thank you.


----------



## Pam (Apr 17, 2015)

What a little sweetheart!  Congratulations to all.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 17, 2015)

What a gorgeous baby, Jim. Congratulations!


----------



## Cookie (Apr 17, 2015)

What a sweet child..... you proud grandpa you!


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 17, 2015)

Between my Grandson and Granddaughter this makes number 4 Great grandies...all girls.


----------



## Raven (Apr 17, 2015)

Sweet little girl with a lovely name.
Congratulations to you Jim and your family.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 17, 2015)

Thanks again Folks.


----------



## Louis (Apr 17, 2015)

Congratulations Jim! She's a cutie.


----------



## Bee (Apr 17, 2015)

Beautiful, Jim.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 17, 2015)

Congrats! Grandpa.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 17, 2015)

And Coral is her name. Pretty.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 17, 2015)

Coral is precious Jim, congratulations to you and your family! :love_heart:


----------



## jujube (Apr 17, 2015)

Oh, what a sweetie!  Congrats!


----------



## halalu (Apr 19, 2015)

Beautiful baby, congratulations


----------



## Glinda (Apr 20, 2015)

Congratulations, Jim.  She is adorable.


----------

